# can not mount USB stick with "systemd"

## Joseph_sys

I'm using XFCE4 after upgrading to "systemd" I enabled "systemd" flag in make.conf.

and the following packages were rebuild

```
sys-apps/busybox

sys-apps/dbus

sys-auth/pambase

sys-auth/polkit

sys-fs/udisks

sys-power/upower

gnome-base/gvfs
```

Now I have a BIG problem, I can not mount USB stick at all as user (only as root).

----------

## cryptosteve

Same here and I also can not use my usb umts/3G stick.

----------

## gringo

to what groups does your regular user belong to ?

also make sure you dont have more packages with the systemd USE, i have the following ones but it will depend on your setup of course :

```
[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.10.0.1:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gnome-session-3.10.1:0

[IP-] [  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3:0

[IP-] [  ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.24-r1:0

[I-O] [  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-4.99_pre20131028:0

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8:0

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/bluez-5.12:0/3

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.35:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.18-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.10.0:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-fs/udisks-2.1.2:2

[IP-] [  ] sys-power/upower-0.9.23:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-process/procps-3.3.9-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] x11-misc/colord-1.0.3:0/1 
```

cheers

----------

## Joseph_sys

I just realized that "systemd" is a new way configuring the devices. 

What I did is replaced udev with systemd and expected it to work without even activating it in grub.conf.

So it was paralytically my problem (ignorance).  I was trying to switch to systemd and manage to make my system unbootable.   After a day when I fix it (switched to systemd) I realized I have go X, no network and didn't even know where to start and I have not time to learn a new way of configuring devices.   

My motto is "If it ain't broke don't fix it"

So I quickly start going back to "udev"  I don't like systemd no I have time to learn it after 15-year with gentoo.

----------

## cryptosteve

»systemctl enable dhcpcd.service && systemctl start dhcpcd.service« may bring your device up. But I understand, OpenRC works and systemd is new and different. 

Btw, my umts/3G usb stick problem was different (modemmanager-related). But I still can't mount usb devices like sticks and external harddrives.

----------

## vasettoo

Get rid of the consolekit use flag - things should work then.

----------

## b0fh

 *gringo wrote:*   

> to what groups does your regular user belong to ?
> 
> cheers

 

I'm having problems with USB devices after changing to systemd, too. What groups should the regular user belong to? I already deleted all users from the "audio" group because of problems with pulseaudio.

----------

